# What Gurus Really Taught? - A Different Perspective



## jasi (Sep 15, 2010)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.6 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-a83fde91-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=386" /></head><body><table><tr><td><a href="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/delivery/ck.php?oaparams=2__bannerid=71__zoneid=40__cb=a9b258a187__oadest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.punjabipaintings.com"><img width="175" height="60" border="0" src="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/images/5bf7e87588f6735ad74c95877c463a49.jpg" /></a>&nbsp;<a href="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/delivery/ck.php?oaparams=2__bannerid=72__zoneid=41__cb=d8eb5293b9__oadest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.goldentempleamritsar.co.uk"><img width="175" height="60" border="0" src="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/images/079d79d4e7b9d385d1a443bf135e34bb.jpg" /></a>&nbsp;<a href="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/delivery/ck.php?oaparams=2__bannerid=38__zoneid=2__cb=09deccaec8__oadest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.turbanhut.com"><img width="175" height="60" border="0" src="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/images/e84a93f6a80605ca3cd14d26d38b72ea.jpg" /></a><br /><font size="2"><strong>Support Our Sponsors&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/view.php?pg=sponsor-sikh-philosophy-network">Want to Show Your Business Logo Here? More Information!</a></strong></font><br /><br /></tr></td><tr><td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="235" height="150" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier2.jpg"></a><br /><br /><font size="1"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgotten Your Password? Click Here to Recover!</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php">You Must Login To Share Your Views in The Forum</a>.</strong></font><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br />Guru Nanak Dev introduced to the world such a faith which applies to all human race to follow to be able to realizes the Creator.<br /><br />Once this great faith which was meant to be universal became a organized and institutionalized ,has given further birth to different custodians of our faith by creating wall of protections and sense of superiority which leads to further hatred and set their own DERAS by luring large numbers of inveterate and mislead groups.<br /><br />The real purpose of teachings of our founder of Sikhism is hijacked by these self made Gurus to be worshiped by their followers. Institutionalized religions further create multiple custodians to manage that particular religion by all kinds of manipulations to control the member of the particular religion.<br /><br />Guru Nanak Dev blessed this world with universal faith to enrich our daily lives regardless of any race or origin but all humanity.. Sikh faith was blesses without any boundaries to be spread to all humanity. By creating boundaries in Sikh faith among us is the same results like any other groups of religions in the world where there is one Prophet or messenger but too many branches created by so called custodians for their self gains.<br /><br /><strong>Please respond to this topic at the following link</strong>: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/32232-what-gurus-really-taught-different-perspective.html">What Gurus Really Taught? - A Different Perspective</a> <i>shared by our member Jaspi</i><br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/">Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/misc.php?do=donate">Show Your Support. Please Donate.</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sendmessage.php">Share Your Feedback Here</a><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 16-Sep-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 09-Sep-2010 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32236">Sikh Military  Genius puts Pakistan  to Shame</a><br /></td>	<td>Chaan Pardesi</td>	<td>16-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>31</td>	<td>00:02 AM, 16-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Chaan Pardesi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32233">Guru Nanak's 523rd wedding anniversary celebrated</a><br /></td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td>	<td>15-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>29</td>	<td>05:50 AM, 15-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32230">Rampant corruption has devoided India of economic equality: Report</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>15-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>30</td>	<td>02:44 AM, 15-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32229">Meet Harinder Singh, the Man Who Invented the &quot;Pure Punjabi&quot; T-Shirt</a><br /></td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>14-Sep-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>69</td>	<td>18:44 PM, 15-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32228">523rd marriage anniversary of Guru Nanak Dev celebrated</a><br /></td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td>	<td>14-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>40</td>	<td>17:50 PM, 14-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32226">Quran video fury: 14 die</a><br /></td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td>	<td>14-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>41</td>	<td>14:37 PM, 14-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32225">Gurudwara Etiquette</a><br /></td>	<td>Ecumenigal</td>	<td>14-Sep-2010</td>	<td>4</td>	<td>76</td>	<td>01:22 AM, 15-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Ecumenigal</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32222">Are faith schools a good idea?</a><br /></td>	<td>findingmyway</td>	<td>14-Sep-2010</td>	<td>9</td>	<td>113</td>	<td>22:05 PM, 14-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Tejwant Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32221">Meri dastaar Meri shaan A</a><br /></td>	<td>Chaan Pardesi</td>	<td>14-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>59</td>	<td>01:18 AM, 14-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Chaan Pardesi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32220">Forgotten legacy of the Penang Sikhs</a><br /></td>	<td>Chaan Pardesi</td>	<td>13-Sep-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>36</td>	<td>13:57 PM, 14-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Seeker9</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32219">Jattan Diya Kartuta - A Disturbing Video on Caste Discrimination Amongst so-called Sikhs</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>13-Sep-2010</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>31</td>	<td>13:53 PM, 14-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Seeker9</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32218">Victory at US Open for 'Tennis Mama' Kim Clijsters</a><br /></td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td>	<td>13-Sep-2010</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>59</td>	<td>16:55 PM, 14-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32217">Japuji sahib:the celestial ladder</a><br /></td>	<td>yayati</td>	<td>13-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>53</td>	<td>16:36 PM, 13-Sep-2010</td>	<td>yayati</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32215">Information needed</a><br /></td>	<td>Amarpal</td>	<td>13-Sep-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>64</td>	<td>17:53 PM, 13-Sep-2010</td>	<td>ManinderSingh69</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32213">Sikhs... Living  on the Afghan Pak Frontier</a><br /></td>	<td>Chaan Pardesi</td>	<td>13-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>91</td>	<td>04:44 AM, 13-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Chaan Pardesi</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" Border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2" Align="center"><b>New Polls:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td nowrap colspan="2" ><b>Poll: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32222">Do you think faith schools are a good idea?</a></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Yes </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="5" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">No </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="20" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Not sure</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="5" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr></thead> </table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 09-Sep-2010</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>70 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>54 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>318 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

